# The Most Competitive Space Marine Army Lists?



## Deathpsyker (Sep 25, 2007)

As it stands in fifth edition, what are the most competitive space marine armies/lists?


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

There doesn't seem to be a truly competetive (I assume you mean all conquering) build for the new marines.

Still, when handled by an experienced general they are always robust.


----------



## englanda (Dec 2, 2008)

I hear Vulkan with minimum troops paired with tons of flamers, heavy flamers, meltas and multi-meltas is one of the best.


----------



## lancefireball (Aug 12, 2008)

Vulkan Drop Pod Lists work pretty well but if you are going for comp Lists then SM really aint the army for you in 5th. 

Orcs and Chaos are the cheese machines right now.

I have never been the kinda " what is the best list " kinda person myself. if you have the right tactics you can win against any list with almost any list really. Building an Army that you will enjoy playing is better then building some army you find.


----------



## sooch (Nov 25, 2008)

The SM book is so chock full of builds that work...impossible to list them all. Again, it comes down to generalship though.


----------



## World Eater (Aug 31, 2008)

lancefireball said:


> Vulkan Drop Pod Lists work pretty well but if you are going for comp Lists then SM really aint the army for you in 5th.
> 
> Orcs and Chaos are the cheese machines right now.
> 
> I have never been the kinda " what is the best list " kinda person myself. if you have the right tactics you can win against any list with almost any list really. Building an Army that you will enjoy playing is better then building some army you find.


Hail,

I agree to that. Good tactics on a player's part will help make a decent army shine. And that includes the drawing up of the army list. You start using units that you don't expect much from, then only luck will help you. Find a theme, and stick to it. 
Most important, have fun. Power gaming can lead to bad feelings on both sides of the table.

40k ALWAYS goes better with beer and pretzels :drinks:

BFTBG!!

World Eater


----------



## Deathpsyker (Sep 25, 2007)

all valid points...but ya guys are reading too much into this...

I do not have a space marines army, nor do I have any plans in the near future of creating one. Just sought the information.


----------



## Fugital357 (Jan 19, 2009)

A guy running Vulcan+Flamer/Meltas owned me today. :suicide: 

He had Drop Pods and Land Speeders. 

I've won games running Bike Armies, as well as running armored companies (everything in a Rhino or Razorback) 

There's a lot you can do, and a lot of it's awesome, just because its so off-the-wall wacky compared to "normal" Space Marine armies. 

I mean, Master Of The Forge+Dreadnoughts? How does six Dreadnoughts sound? :angry:

Its all awesome, really.


----------



## Siege (Jan 18, 2008)

Fugital357 said:


> A guy running Vulcan+Flamer/Meltas owned me today. :suicide:
> 
> He had Drop Pods and Land Speeders.


An army that sounds very similar to this put the hurt on my Tyranids a week ago. It wasn't pretty, and the stench of burning 'Nids is not at all pleasant.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm quite happy with loads of 10 man marine squads with free heavy and special weapons backed up by a cheap fighty commander and an assault squad for counter assaults. Seems to be working for me even against the horde lists.
Its fairly flexible against most armies you can just sit back relax and roll bucket loads of dice. Against guard and Tau get close let rip with massed bolter and flamer fire and mop up the rest. Its only real achiles heel is armour but then I always have a pile of meltaguns ready tofit in.


----------

